# My first Kimber, and 1911



## tang (Aug 25, 2011)

Almost a month ago, I bought this Kimber Custom TLE 2 from a friend of mine and finally got a chance to shoot today. I had to say, it shot really great and made me empty the rounds in my Glock 21 and put them in the Kimber. He said he bought the gun almost 15 years ago and it only came with one factory magazine, but he threw in 3 Wilson's Combat mags. He also said he only put 50 rounds through it and just kept it in the safe, but well taken care of. Okay so here is the range report for today. I only put 150 rounds through it because that's all I could afford at the moment, plus 7 rounds of defense ammo. They were 100 of Lawman, 50 Fiochi, and 7 Remington golden saber, all 230 grain. As I mentioned, this gun was shooting real good in my hands. In those 150 rounds I only came across 5 fte from the Lawman and 1 ftf from the Fiochi. Yeah, I heard some 1911 require a 500 round break in and I should try other brand ammo so I'll be doing that later on when the moneys good. The funny thing is when the malfuntions happened, they were all in the Wilson's Combat magazine. It would happen on the second to last round, and one fte happen when I only have 5 rounds one mag and it happened on the last one. The factory magazine, however, was the only one that was flawless and fed them all with no malfunction. It's pretty weird when I hear people tell me to get me to get rid of the factory and go with Wilson's Combat, but in this case the other way around. Any of you guys came across that? Prior to the shooting session, I cleaned and lubed it up properly. I didn't clean the mags because I would assumed it would still be okay if he didn't shoot it in 15 years.


----------

